# OSAKA | Projects & Construction



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

*KOBE 神戸 | Kobe Hankyu Building Higashi-kan Rebuilding 神戸阪急ビル東館 建替計画 | 120m | U/C*











http://www.hankyu-hanshin.co.jp/file_sys/news/4120.pdf

information:
height: 120m
floors: 29
use: Station / Office / Hotel
status: Pro
start: July 2017
complete: 2021

Location:
Kanocho 4 Chome, Chuo-ku, Kobe
https://goo.gl/maps/H1fQ28kiW1m


The old building that used to stand here a long time ago, it wasn't demolished for this new development.










http://www.kobe-np.co.jp/news/keizai/201604/p2_0009024261.shtml


update

03/09

steel is rising




























http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/2018/03/20180202-9beb.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

update

*OSAKA 大阪 | The Fine Tower Umeda Toyosaki ザ・ファインタワー 梅田豊崎 | 152m | U/C*










website:
http://www.tower-umeda.jp/

information:
height: 151.6m
floors: 45
use: residential
status: U/C
start: April 2016
complete: February 2019

Location:
Toyosaki 3-Chome, Kita-ku, Osaka
http://goo.gl/maps/Ifr61


04/25

from the Shinkansen


IMG_7573 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

update


*OSAKA 大阪 | Grande Maison Shin Umeda Tower グランドメゾン新梅田タワー | 133m | U/C*











https://www.sekisuihouse.co.jp/gm/osa/shinumeda/index.html

information
height: 133m (roof height)
floors: 39
use: residential
status: Pro
start: June 2016
complete: January 2019

Location:
Oyodominami 2-Chome, Kita-ku, Osaka 大阪市北区大淀南２丁目

https://goo.gl/maps/JWppRfvqWEP2


04/25

From the Shinkansen


IMG_7567 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7570 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

New residential tower in Osaka, with 150m it's one of the taller ones in the planning. As always in Osaka the construction will start pretty soon in January 2019.

https://saitoshika-west.com/blog-entry-5050.html


*OSAKA 大阪 | Osaka City Chuo-ku Tanimachi 2-Chome PRJ 大阪市中央区谷町2丁目PRJ | 151m | Pro*

no render










information:
height: 150.6m
floors: 42
use: Residential
status: Pro
start: January 2019
complete: October 2021

Location:
Tanimachi 2-Chome, Chuo-ku, Osaka
https://goo.gl/maps/NRX476qfrEv




















https://saitoshika-west.com/blog-entry-5050.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

In a flashback to the bubble years this new project has popped up in Rinku Town, Izumisano, Osaka Prefecture. This is the city that was built land side at the Kansai International Airport. It's a perfect example of a development that was hit very hard when the bubble broke. Only a fraction the original plan was actually completed, leaving an area that was filled up by parking lots and large outlet malls. 

Now the city of Izumisano is looking at revitalizing the area with an ambitious plan which comprises of an exhibition center, an hotel, a new mall and serviced apartments. The image released with the articles on this project shows 2 flashy towers on top of a base with lots curves and glass and lights shooting up in the sky. Finally a project that is going to take the shine away from the Rinku Gate Tower that is now on it's own dominating the skyline of this area. 


http://www.city.izumisano.lg.jp/kakuka/koushitsu/seisaku/menu/1528676132095.html

http://www.city.izumisano.lg.jp/kakuka/koushitsu/seisaku/menu/1515653040764.html

http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/2018/06/post-b6bd.html


*IZUMISANO 泉佐野 | Rinku Center Park Site Development りんくう中央公園用地開発 | 27 Fl & 18 Fl | Pro*










information:
height: ?
floors: 27 & 18
use: Hotel, Residential, Convention Center, Mall
status: Pro
start: Summer 2020
complete: 2023

Location:
Rinkuoraiminama, Izumisano City, Osaka Prefecture
https://goo.gl/maps/gRfP3k9t2Py










http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/2018/06/post-b6bd.html











https://saitoshika-west.com/blog-entry-5041.html


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

That first render looks a lot like something Zaha Hadid would design.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

update

*OSAKA 大阪 | Proud Tower Kitahama プラウドタワー北浜 | 140m | U/C*










information:
height: 140m
floors: 42
use: residential
status: U/C
start: March 2017
complete: February 2020

location:
Koraibashi 2-Chome, Chuo-ku, Osaka
https://www.google.nl/maps/place/Ko...0x6000e6e12cf2a12b:0xb968548596a78fa3!6m1!1e1


June










https://saitoshika-west.com/blog-entry-5075.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

2 projects went U/C recently, these are currently the 2 tallest towers U/C in Osaka city. 


*OSAKA 大阪 | Osaka City Kita-ku Oyodo-Minami 2-Chome OM Project 大阪市北区大淀南2丁目OM計画 | 178m | U/C*

no render











information:
height: 178m
floors: 51
use: Residential
start May 2018
complete: June 2022

Location:
Odoyo Minami, Kita-ku, Osaka
http://goo.gl/maps/lcMG

update




























http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/2018/07/51178m2018628-0.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

* OSAKA 大阪 | Umeda Sonezaki Project 梅田曽根崎計画 | 193m | U/C *













information:
height: 193m
floors: 56
use: Residential
start: July 2018
complete: March 2022

This one has gone U/C today (Wednesday 2018/07/04)

https://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXMZO32560510T00C18A7LKA000/



the site earlier this year.










http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/2018/02/post-40c4.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The Urban Renaissance Office has revealed the winning plans for the 2nd Stage of the Umekita Project. The former railway yard next to Osaka Station will for the largest part be transformed into an new city park. At the Northern and Southern corners 4+ towers are planned. At both sides a residential tower and a mixed use tower with heights between 150m and 185m tall. At the South side the mixed use building will have several smaller towers, but the individual heights are not given. The project will be developed by a group of several developers, so the city didn't choose just one of the earlier proposals. Construction will start in 2020, the project should be completed 4 years later. 


*OSAKA 大阪 | Umekita 2nd Stage Redevelopment うめきた2期地区再開発 | 185m 182m 176m 150m | Pro*











information:

North Block
height: 176m & 150m
floors: 47 & 28
use: mixed

South Block
height: 185m & 182m
floors: 51 & 39

start: October 2020
complete: 2024

Location:
Ofukacho, Kita-ku, Osaka City
https://goo.gl/maps/8nSbrUZJutm











The site in 2016 after railway yard closed. Right now work is underway for a new railway tunnel replacing the railway tracks on the left. That railway line will get a new station right next to Osaka Station, which is located just right of this picture. 









http://blog.osakanight.com/article/eid631.html


sources:
https://www.ur-net.go.jp/produce/case/ekikita/index.html

https://www.ur-net.go.jp/produce/case/ekikita/lrmhph000000af0n-att/lrmhph000000af1c.pdf

http://blog.osakanight.com/article/eid631.html

https://saitoshika-west.com/blog-entry-5108.html


more images


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Another new residential tower for Osaka.

source:
https://saitoshika-west.com/blog-entry-5174.html


*OSAKA 大阪 | Bingomachi Project 備後町計画 | 165m | Pro*










information:
height: 165m
floors: 48
use: Residential
start: January 2019
complete: January 2022

location:
Bingomachi 2-Chome, Chuo-ku, Osaka City
https://goo.gl/maps/biDQENSCzw12


information sign:











Current situation:



















https://saitoshika-west.com/blog-entry-5174.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

update

*OSAKA 大阪 | Yodobashi Umeda Tower ヨドバシ梅田タワー | 150m | U/C*










information
height: 150m
floors: 34
use: Shops, hotel
status: Pro
start: 2017
complete: 2019


location:
Ofukachu 1-chome, Osaka
http://goo.gl/maps/S19Ts



08/04




























http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/2018/08/post-0116.html


----------



## ChaoticTranquility (Mar 4, 2006)

Momo1435 said:


> New project,
> 
> The hotel chain will be "W Hotels" which is owned by Marriott will open a new hotel in a new 117m tall tower that will completed in 2021.
> 
> ...


I was just in Osaka yesterday for two-and-a-half days. As a Marriott/Starwood devotee, I had to pass by and caught these updates on August 18th. Officially U/C: the site is fully fenced off, excavation is ongoing and there is lots of onsite activity.

khabah

***


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

I love the subtle variations in the structure of the future W Hotel in Osaka. You don't see too many buildings completely cladded in very dark colored glass over there 

The railyard urban revitalization scheme is so massive in scale that I don't even know what excited me the most about it. I will definitely be ''tuning in'' for project updates.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

According to the construction notice board the hotel will only go U/C in October, so what you see is still only prep work.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

update


*OSAKA 大阪 | The Fine Tower Umeda Toyosaki ザ・ファインタワー 梅田豊崎 | 152m | U/C*











website:
http://www.tower-umeda.jp/

information:
height: 151.6m
floors: 45
use: residential
status: U/C
start: April 2016
complete: February 2019


Location:
Toyosaki 3-Chome, Kita-ku, Osaka
http://goo.gl/maps/Ifr61

update



















source:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039069289020411904
https://twitter.com/yuu_u001/status/1039069289020411904


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

New high rise data center in the Osaka Business Park that will go U/C next year. The project was already known for a while, the render was released earlier, with a rumor that it could be 100m tall. But the perspective of the render threw me of, it simply doesn't as tall as 100m also compared to the buildings behind it. But now it will even be 118m tall, and as it will also be 78m wide the render does make a bit more sense. 

source:
https://saitoshika-west.com/blog-entry-5373.html


*OSAKA 大阪 | Keihanshin OBP Building 京阪神OBPビル新築工事 | 118m | Pro*










information:
height: 118.03m
floors: 16
use: Data Center / Office
start: April 2019
complete: April 2021

Location:
Shiromi 2-Chome, Chuo-ku, Osaka
https://goo.gl/maps/m33svbCP2EF2



















https://saitoshika-west.com/blog-entry-5373.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

U/C


*OSAKA 大阪 | MJR Sakaisuji Hommachi Tower ＭＪＲ堺筋本町タワー | 138m | U/C*











https://www.jrkyushu.co.jp/mjr/semba-tower/index.html


information:
height: 137.5m
floors: 37
use: Residential
status: U/C
start: July 2018
complete: April 2021

Location:
Minami-Honmachi 1-chome, Chuo-ku, Osaka
https://goo.gl/maps/YvZXBvgouLR2


10/31



















http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/2018/11/371375m20181031.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

update

*OSAKA 大阪 | Branz Tower Umeda Kita Project ブランズタワー梅田北プロジェク | 168m | U/C*











http://www.sumitomo-rd.co.jp/news/files/1608_0005/20160824_release_BranzTower_Umedakita.pdf
http://takarazuka.kansai-hd.com/misc/branztowernakatsu.pdf

information:
hieght: 168m
floors: 50
use: residential
status: U/C
start: August 2016
complete: November 2019

Location:
Toyosaki 3-Chome, Kita-ku, Osaka
https://goo.gl/maps/BLF9FdRv9aU2


November



















https://saitoshika-west.com/blog-entry-5406.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

update

* OSAKA 大阪 | Umeda Sonezaki Project 梅田曽根崎計画 | 193m | U/C *












http://www.city.osaka.lg.jp/hodoshiryo/kyoiku/0000258531.html
http://constnews.com/

information:
height: 193m
floors: 56
use: Residential
start: July 2018
complete: March 2022

location:
Sonezaki 2-Chome, Kita-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/zHybP


November



















https://saitoshika-west.com/blog-entry-5399.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

update

*OSAKA 大阪 | Yomiuri Television New Office Building Project 読売テレビ新社屋建設計画 | 85m | U/C*










information:
height: 85.06m
floors: 17
use: office
start: October 2016
complete: January 2019

Location:
Shiromi 1-Chome, Chuo-ku, Osaka
https://goo.gl/maps/z4xTMKeoE942


November













































https://saitoshika-west.com/blog-entry-5397.html


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Very nice, an excellent filler for that part of the skyline. Thanks for updating us because the building displays a decent amount of architectural innovation to be considered intriguing.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

update

*OSAKA 大阪 | Kinki Sanyo Credit Union New Head Office 近畿産業信用組合　新本店新築工事 | 78m | U/C*










height: 77.80m
floors: 18
use: Office
status: U/C
start: March 2017
complete: January 2019

Location:
Awajimachi 2-Chome, Chuo-ku, Osaka
https://goo.gl/maps/qP1jJMFidho


November

unpacking the building




























https://saitoshika-west.com/blog-entry-5407.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Update


*TOYANAKA 豊中 | Cielia Tower Senri Chuo シエリアタワー千里中央 | 185m | U/C*










website:
http://senri-tower.com/

information:
height: 184.92m
floors: 54
function: residential
status: Prep
start: February 2016
complete: February 2019

Location:
Senri-Chuo, Toyonaka, Osaka Prefecture
http://g.co/maps/5cu68


November




























https://saitoshika-west.com/blog-entry-5461.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Momo1435 said:


> The old Daimaru Shinsaibashi Main Store will be renovated and be topped up with a new modern structure on the roof. It will also be connected with it's newer neighbor, creating 1 very large deparment store.
> 
> http://www.j-front-retailing.com/_data/news/151030 shinsai.pdf


The facade of the extra floors has become visible. 

11/20














































http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/2018/11/20181120-b0fe.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Osaka Metro presented their vision for the future of their network, not in the sense that they announced many new lines, it's more an upgrade of the whole metro system. The main focus is on creating individual looks and experiences for all the metro stations. 

The masterpiece of this vision is the terminal station of the new section of the Chuo Line. This metro line will be extended from the Cosmo Square Station to Yumeshima Island, this will be the location for the 2025 World Expo. The vision shows the station with a large glass canopy which is integrated into the facade of a 275m tall tower. From the station on the ground level a special small trains circles upwards around the tower as tourist attraction and to bring people into the tower. 

The tower should be completed in 2024, a year before the expo. But at it's part of a larger vision I will only see this as a real project when we see more detailed plans 

And when it's turned into a real project I will be very surprised if the design will stay like this. It just looks too retro futuristic to be an actual design for a tower. 


https://subway.osakametro.co.jp/new...6.1079797659.1545303875-1073264715.1545303875


*Yumeshima Station Terminal 夢洲駅タワービル*

height: 275m
floors: 55






























source:
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52455587.html


video of this whole vision for the Osaka Metro


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

This project went U/C last week.

*OSAKA 大阪 | City Tower Osaka Honmachi シティタワー大阪本町 | 165m | U/C*










information:
height: 165m
floors: 48
use: Residential
start: January 2019
complete: January 2022

location:
Bingomachi 2-Chome, Chuo-ku, Osaka City
https://goo.gl/maps/biDQENSCzw12


press release (pdf):
http://www.sumitomo-rd.co.jp/uploads/20190117_release_OSAKAHONMACHI_chakkou.pdf

website:
http://www.sumitomo-rd-mansion.jp/kansai/osakahonmachi/


update:










source:
https://saitoshika-west.com/blog-entry-5601.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

*OSAKA 大阪 | Hotel Royal Classic Osaka Namba ホテルロイヤルクラシック大阪難波 | 86m | U/C*










information:
height: 85.85m
floors: 19
use: Hotel / Hall
status: Pro
start: June 2016
complete: July 2019

location:
Nanba 4-Chome, Cho-ku, Osaka
https://goo.gl/maps/Yqiv89q52Rz


01/14



















source:
https://twitter.com/OsakaSubwaycom/status/1084650343206539264


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Momo1435 said:


> *Yumeshima Station Terminal 夢洲駅タワービル*
> 
> height: 275m
> floors: 55





Momo1435 said:


> And when it's turned into a real project I will be very surprised if the design will stay like this. It just looks too retro futuristic to be an actual design for a tower.


Yeah, I think the huge glass canopy and small train are rather excessive, so I agree on them being dropped before the design for this gets finalized (if they actually want to get this thing finished before the Expo).


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

update

*OSAKA 大阪 | Grande Maison Uemachidai The Tower グランドメゾン上町台 ザ・タワー | 131m | U/C*



















information:
height: 130.69m
floors: 38
use: residential
status: Pro
start: March 2017
complete: January 2020

location:
Uchikyuhojimachi 2-Chome, Chuo-ku, Osaka
https://goo.gl/maps/pZw7GD5yVHo


February



















source:
https://saitoshika-west.com/blog-entry-5626.html


----------



## Fotografer (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm hope the Yumeshima Station Terminal project be build include glass roof and small train/pod, it is futuristic and unique design . Without it is only good-medium tower. Japan to much design towers (very medium, medium height, boring and bad design,) like Tower Osaka Honmachi


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

It's been busy in Osaka, several new towers projects were announced in the last couple of months. 


Like this residential tower in the middle of central Osaka.

source:
http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/2019/03/30103m-52ef.html


*OSAKA 大阪 | Crevia Tower Midosuji Honmachi クレヴィアタワー御堂筋本町 | 103m | Pro*

no render










height: 103.290m
floors: 30
use: Residential
start: September 2019
complete: March 2022

Location:
Azuchimachi 3-Chome, Chuo-ku, Osaka
https://goo.gl/maps/DNGHZe9ySLv



















source:
http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/2019/03/30103m-52ef.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Another one for Osaka, and yes it will go U/C later this year, like many newly announced projects in this city.

This 95m tall residential tower will go up right next to the Utsubo Tennis Center in Kyomachibori.


http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/2019/03/2795m-1bba.html


*OSAKA 大阪 | Nishi-ku Kyomachibori 2-Chome Project 西区京町堀２丁目プロジェクト | 95m | Pro*

no render










information:
height: 95.40m
floors: 27
use: residential
start: September 2019
complete: March 2022

location:
Kyomachibori 2-Chome, Nishi-ku, Osaka
https://goo.gl/maps/TLv5o8GMSGC2




























source:
http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/2019/03/2795m-1bba.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

This one is a 122.80m tall residential tower that will also go U/C later this year. It's will replace an old office building in Utsubohonmachi, close to Honmachi station in central Osaka. It's on the other side of the park you see in the Google image of the project above.

source:
https://twitter.com/RYNLuTFjImkudsf/status/1097676943451774976


*OSAKA 大阪 | Nishi-ku Utsubohonmachi Project 西区靱本町計画 | 123m | Pro*

no render

information:
height: 122.80m
floors: 36
use: residential
start: November 2019
complete: March 2023

Location:
Utsubohonmachi 1-Chome, Nishi-ku, Osaka
https://goo.gl/maps/V1TCWShLoGk


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

A different kind of project is this one on Nakanoshima Island right next to the National Art Gallery and the Science museum. This plot has been in use as parking lot for a long time, now a group of developers have been selected to construct a medical center here. 

It's going to be a tower, but only 86m tall. On this site you would like to see a taller tower, but that can happen on the part of the large site that will not be part of this project. 



*OSAKA 大阪 | Nakanoshima 4-Chome Site Future Medical Project 中之島4丁目用地 未来医療国際拠点整備 | 86m | Pro*












information:
height: 86.1m
floors: 17
use: Medical Institution & Office
start: ?
complete: October 2023

location:
Nakanoshima 4-Chome, Kita-ku, Osaka
https://goo.gl/maps/9joyyAM1Rky


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

This one is a residential tower close to Osaka Castle Park. It will be just under 100m tall, construction should already start in March. Currently the demolition of the old building is underway, so it might start a bit later then this month. 


*OSAKA 大阪 | Chuo-ku Uemachi Project 中央区上町計画 | 99m | Pro*










information:
height: 99.985m
floors: 31
use: Residential
start: March 2019
complete: September 2021

location:
Uemachi 1-Chome, Chuo-ku, Osaka
https://goo.gl/maps/94784YJ6WWk



















source:
https://saitoshika-west.com/blog-entry-5624.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Not too much info on this project but it on a prime location in central Osaka. Hulic will develop a new large hotel on the site of the Shinsaibashi Plaza Building (main building) in Osaka. It's the building with the large Louis Vuitton sign on top. The tower will have 31 floors, no height is known, construction will start in the next couple of years and will be completed in 2024.

This is the 3rd large hotel tower along the Midosuji road that is now either U/C or planned. 

source (pdf):
https://ssl4.eir-parts.net/doc/3003/ir_material_for_fiscal_ym15/60370/00.pdf


*OSAKA 大阪 | Shinsaibashi Plaza Building Rebuilding 心斎橋プラザビル本館 建替え | 31 Fl | Pro*

no render

information:
height: ?
floors: 31
use: Hotel / Commercial Facilities
start: ?
complete: 2024

Location:
Minami-Senba 3-Chome, Chuo-ku, Osaka
https://goo.gl/maps/N45MBTTnFK32










source:
https://saitoshika-west.com/blog-entry-5619.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The last one was announced earlier today.

This time an office tower in Kitahama overlooking the river and Nakanoshima island. 


sources:
https://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXMZO42344780S9A310C1LKA000/

https://saitoshika-west.com/blog-entry-5742.html


*OSAKA 大阪 | Nissay Yodoyabashi Building Rebuilding 日本生命淀屋橋ビル替える | 123m | Pro*










information:
height: 123m
floors: 25
use: Office
start: February 2020
complete: October 2022

Location:
Kitahama 3 Chome, Chuo-ku, Osaka
https://goo.gl/maps/4W7PnQ1Fn642


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Louis Vuitton will open a new flagship store for Osaka in a couple of months. The new building under construction has recently been unpacked, revealing a facade made up from semi transparent white sails. 

The new shop will replace the current store which is located a couple blocks down the Midosuji avenue, which is going to be replaced by a new high rise hotel. 

# OSAKA 大阪 | Shinsaibashi Plaza Building Rebuilding 心斎橋プラザビル本館 建替え | 31 Fl | Pro - info



*Louis Vuitton Midosuji ルイ・ヴィトン御堂筋店*

open: February 2020

architect: Peter Marino https://www.petermarinoarchitect.com/

location: Shinsaibashisuji 2-Chome, Chuo-ku
https://goo.gl/maps/xAwmvpkJpKAQnDzT8
























source:
https://twitter.com/osaka_sirokichi/status/1206013014542913536














source:
https://twitter.com/water05549875/status/1202208654541217794




















source:
https://twitter.com/water05549875/status/1204786212717776897


----------



## BlueBalls (Mar 20, 2015)

Why is it that when the Japanese build these ostensibly uninspired buildings their cityscape somehow end up looking quite interesting and aesthetic but when similar buildings go up in Europe it looks awful?


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Midosuji is quite a seductive avenue to photograph, even more so in autumn. The LV store is a welcome addition to such an electrifying street experience.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

BlueBalls said:


> Why is it that when the Japanese build these ostensibly uninspired buildings their cityscape somehow end up looking quite interesting and aesthetic but when similar buildings go up in Europe it looks awful?


Assuming that we're talking about buildings other than that LV store--which looks lovely; like sails in a full breeze--I think it's the aesthetic consistency. It's not that every building looks the same, but they all look like they belong together. I imagine they'd look quite milquetoast in most European cities, which tend to host both very traditional, older architecture and also very avant garde structures. 

Neither is better than the other, but I suppose you could say one is easier to adjust to. Vive la difference, I guess.


----------



## Akai (Nov 16, 2011)

*MJR Sakaisuji Hommachi Tower (138 m)*

Render:









Real:









source:








MJR堺筋本町タワー（ザ・船場タワープロジェクト） 建設工事の状況 21.02【2021年4月竣工】


MJR堺筋本町タワー（ザ・船場タワープロジェクト）は、大阪市中央区南本町１丁目の帝人旧本社ビル跡地に建設されているタワーマンションです。帝人の大阪本社は２０１７年０５月に中之島フェスティバルタワー・ウエストに移転しました ...




saitoshika-west.com


----------



## Akai (Nov 16, 2011)

*Umeda Sonezaki Project (193 m)*

Render:










Real:



























ラ・トゥール大阪梅田ガーデン（仮称）大阪梅田計画の建設状況 21.12【2022年3月竣工】


大阪市は、もと大阪北小学校・もと曾根崎幼稚園跡地（6934.51㎡）の周辺地域の活性化を図るため「もと大阪北小学校・もと曾根崎幼稚園跡地」の開発事業について、公募型プロポーザルを実施し、住友不動産が事業予定者に決まりまし ...




saitoshika-west.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

Osaka is a Japanese city located in the province of the same name.

With an estimated population of 2,649,601 (2010) it is the third most populous city in Japan, only behind Yokohama and the capital, Tokyo. It is located in the Kansai region, in the south of the island of Honshu. It forms with the peripheral cities of Kobe and Kyoto (and their metropolitan regions) an urban agglomeration of 17.4 million inhabitants. Originally founded during the Edo Era, it is among the oldest cities in the country, with remnants of imperial palaces dating back to the 4th century, including the world-famous Ōsaka-jō (or "Osaka Castle" in Portuguese translation), erected in the 16th century and one of the most important symbols of the city.

Considered the second most important financial center in Japan, surpassed only by Tokyo, it ranks among the largest business and finance centers on the planet. Its Metropolitan Region, known as the "Keihanshin", is the second most important in the country (only behind, once again, Tokyo) in financial terms, and its Gross Domestic Product (GDP) is estimated at US$390 billion, the 9th largest in the world (according to 2008 data).


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Osaka Nakanoshima Museum of Art*

Description :
As one of the must-visit tourist attractions in Japan, Osaka has distinctive characteristics in each area, such as the bustling Namba & Shinsaibashi, the shopping paradise of department stores, Umeda, Tennoji, and Shinsekai district. And so on, no matter where you visit, it creates colorful travel memories for travelers. This time, in the most literary and artistic Nakanoshima area in Osaka, the new art facility "Osaka Nakanoshima Museum of Art" will be welcome in February 2022!

With the theme of "Osaka and the World, Modern Art", there are more than 6000 works on display, as well as exhibitions and colorful events. Expand here. In addition to the rich collection, the architecture of the museum is also worth seeing! The eye-catching exterior building was designed by the famous Japanese Endo Katsuhiko Architectural Research Institute. The whole building is a five-story structure and covers an area of 18,566 square meters.

The works exhibited in the museum include Amedeo Modigliani's "Nude Woman Lying to the Left", paintings by Haruyoshi Yoshihara, founder of the Gutai Art Association, 59 works by Japanese Western painter Yuzo Saeki, etc. It collects famous works of art from home and abroad, and the exhibition room is also the largest in the Kansai region, which can correspond to large-scale works exhibitions. 

Completion Date : 2022


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Umekita Phase 2 District Development Project*

Description : 
Umekita Phase 2 is a large-scale redevelopment aiming to realize a new urban model that considers "New normal / Next normal," "Society 5.0," "SDGs," etc., with the basic concept of "green" and "innovation fusion point." is. With the new station "Umekita (Osaka) Underground Station", which will open in the spring of 2023, as the core, advanced offices, commercial functions, super luxury hotels for the wealthy, MICE facilities, etc. will be developed. The connection of the deck network with surrounding facilities such as the Umeda Sky Building will be strengthened, and the "green" in the private residential land integrated with the park will be improved.

In the second phase of Umekita, in order to accumulate high-quality urban functions and enhance international competitiveness, a state-of-the-art office will be established as a place for activities of pioneering major companies and creative people in Japan and overseas. In addition to a full range of office support functions (such as "terrace lounge" and "child-rearing support facility"), in the city park, there are workplaces and event spaces that take into consideration well-being in order to accommodate the diverse work styles of workers. A place of relaxation will be maintained.

Completion date : 2024


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*NTT West Headquarters Building*

Description : 
" NTT West Headquarters " will relocate its head office to the building under construction in "NTT West Headquarters" on the north side of Kyobashi Station. About 2,000 people work in the current head office building on the south side of Osaka Castle Park. Since it was completed in 1966 during the Nippon Telegraph and Telephone era, it has been used as a base in the Kansai area through the public corporation NTT Group.

　After the move, we were considering measures including dismantling the building. The block is divided into 3 blocks, and from the west side, it is about 13,600 m2 of "parking lot, NTT West Headquarters Building, NTT West Babacho Building".

The new head office building is expected to start operation in January 2022.

　When the new head office building goes into operation in January 2022, the demolition work of the old head office building will begin. The dismantling scale has a total floor area of over 40,000 m2 and is scheduled to be vacant by the end of August 2023. 


Completion Date : 2025




































ＮＴＴ西日本本社ビルを解体　2023年8月末までに完了　跡地には、地上20階、高さ約102mのラグジュアリーホテル「法円坂北特定街区」を建設！ - 陽は西から昇る！ 関西のプロジェクト探訪


－ＮＴＴ西日本本社ビル－　「ＮＴＴ西日本」は、京橋駅北側の「ＮＴＴ西日...



building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Osaka / Yumeshima District Specified Complex Tourist Facility Installation and Operation Project*

Description : Osaka Prefecture and Osaka City held the "5th Vice Capital Promotion Headquarters (Osaka Prefecture) Conference" on December 21, 2021, and "Plan (Draft) Outline for Development of Specified Complex Tourist Facility Area in Osaka / Yumeshima District" Etc. ”was presented. We have set the opening time of the latter half of the 2020s to around 2029, and estimated that the economic spillover effect in the Kinki region at the time of IR construction will amount to approximately 1.58 trillion yen. 

Osaka Prefecture and Osaka City will compile a maintenance plan within this year, and Osaka after January 2022 The policy is to hold a public hearing in which citizens participate, and after the prefectural and city councils, which will open in February 2022, approve the maintenance plan, submit it to the national government by April 2022.

　The opening time was set to be from autumn to winter in 2029, but it will be delayed by about 1 to 3 years depending on the maintenance status of "Yumeshima", a candidate site for attraction where concerns about liquefaction and soil pollution have been pointed out. There is a possibility that it will be. The estimated burden of Osaka City for "soil pollution countermeasures, liquefaction countermeasures, and removal of underground obstacles" is expected to be approximately 79 billion yen.

　The project period is 35 years (extended 30 years). In addition to MGM and ORIX, we will establish "Osaka IR Co., Ltd. (planned)" consisting of 20 investment companies related to Kansai such as Kansai Electric Power Company and JR West. "Image perspective: panoramic view". 

Completion Date : 2029


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

* Umeda 3-chome plan Project*

Description : *The Umeda 3-chome plan * is a redevelopment plan centered on the site of the former Osaka Central Post Office in front of Osaka Station. The business owners are Japan Post, Osaka Terminal Building, and JTB, which have a site area of approximately 12,900 m2 and are composed of offices, commerce, hotels, theaters, etc., with 40 floors above ground, a height of approximately 188 m, and a total of approximately 229,000. Will be build a complex building of m2. The construction period is expected to be about four and a half years including dismantling, and we will start dismantling the Acty West Parking Lot in July 2020, aiming for completion in March 2024.

The new building will consist of four functions: office, commercial, theater and hotel. The offices in the middle *floor* of the building are large-scale spaces such as improving work efficiency by consolidating dispersed offices by *providing one of the largest floors in western Japan with* a *standard floor rental area of about 4,000 m2 (about 1,200 tsubo).* Meet your needs. It will also provide space for office workers who spend most of their day relaxing and refreshing (cafeteria, rooftop refresh garden, lounge, etc.)

Date of Completion : 2024


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Nakanoshima 4-chome Future Medical International Center *

Description : 
Nippon Life Insurance Company, Keihan Holdings, and Kanden Real Estate Development Co., Ltd. announced in a news release dated December 25, 2019 about the "Future Medical International Center," a regenerative medicine base development plan planned in Nakanoshima, Kita-ku, Osaka City, Osaka Prefecture.・ We have signed a basic agreement with the city and announced that we will participate as a developer.

Nakanoshima, Osaka "International Center for Future Medical Care" is a facility that promotes research and practical application of advanced medical care centered on regenerative medicine. In addition, 22 organizations such as insurance and logistics companies, prefectures, and medical institutions are participating.

Two buildings will be constructed, a research building where industry, government and academia collaborate to support research and development and ventures, and a hospital building where clinical research will be carried out, and an international forum will be set up for academic societies. In January 2020, the city of Osaka and the developer will conclude a 70-year fixed-term land lease agreement and proceed with the development of the facility. Completed in December 2023, we aim to open it by the end of 2023. The investment amount is expected to be 20-30 billion yen.

Completion Date : 2023-.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Centara Grand Hotel Osaka*

Description :
Centara Grand Hotel Osaka is 34 floors above ground, 141.56 m in height, 39,175 m2 in total, which is newly established by Centara Osaka special purpose company established by Centara Hotel & Resort, Taisei Construction, and Kanden Real Estate Development in Namba, Osaka. This is a super high-rise hotel with 515 rooms. Designed and constructed by Taisei Corporation. It is scheduled to be completed in March 2023 and aims to open in the middle of 2023. 

The Tower will have a lobby, fitness center, various restaurants and banquet facilities that combine Thai and Japanese culture a lounge, a rooftop restaurant and a sky bar in addition to meeting and event spaces.


Completion Date : 2023


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Tsutenkaku Tower Slider / **Tsutenkaku Spiral Slider*

Description :
Tsutenkaku Tourism, Takenaka Corporation, and Tandem announced in a news release dated December 13, 2021 *that they have begun construction work to install an experience-based attraction "TOWER SLIDER" in Tsutenkaku* !

"TOWER SLIDER" is a slide with a total length of 60m that slides down in a spiral from the middle observatory on the 3rd floor of Tsutenkaku to the return entrance on the 1st basement floor. It will be renewed to a facility where you can experience Tsutenkaku more enjoyably and stimulatingly by introducing a new attraction element, not just a tourist facility where you can see the scenery so far. "TOWER SLIDER" is scheduled to open around Golden Week 2022 after a trial operation period. It is said that the installation of slides on the seismic isolated tower is unprecedented in the world, and we would like to use it as a detonator for the economic recovery of the surrounding area including Tsutenkaku, which has been chilled by the corona.

Date of Completion : 2022


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Midosuji Dai*

Descriptionj : 
Daibiru announced the outline of the rebuilding plan of Midosuji Daibiru in the "Daibiru Group Financial Results Briefing Material for the Fiscal Year Ending March 2021" released on May 21, 2021. The new building is a steel structure (partly steel-framed reinforced concrete structure), 20 floors above ground, 1 floor below ground, and a total floor area of approximately 20,300 m2 (approximately 6,100 tsubo). Nikken Sekkei is in charge of the design, Obayashi is in charge of the construction, and it is scheduled to be completed by the end of 2023.

The concept of the new building is "Your Premium, Your Work Place". Have been created a workplace that responds to various work styles in the post-corona era, and set up various spaces at the entrance on the 2nd floor so that workers can select the best environment according to their mood and purpose. There will be a "tenant-only lounge" for meetings and solo work, and a "green terrace" and "cafe" overlooking the ginkgo trees of Midosuji.

The location of the new building will be a node between the office area and the commercial area, and it is expected that the number of pedestrians will increase and the bustle will increase in the future due to the abolition of the side road of Midosuji. After rebuilding, Midosuji Dai Building is likely to become a symbolic skyscraper that supports the new era of Midosuji while anticipating the post-corona. 

Date of Completion : 2024


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Brillia Tower Dojima (ONE DOJIMA PROJECT / Four Seasons Hotel Osaka.*

Description : 

*"ONE DOJIMA PROJECT"* will be the first development in Osaka in response to the city planning decision of a specific district by the application of the "Floor Area Ratio Relaxation System Focusing on the Development of Accommodation Facilities". Looking ahead to the after-corona, we aim to "contribute to strengthening the international competitiveness of developing Osaka and realize development that will become a symbol of Osaka." It is scheduled to be completed in 2024, just before the 2025 Osaka Expo.

"ONE DOJIMA PROJECT" was developed with the concept of "travel and art" in "Dojima", the city of culture and business where the world's first futures exchange was born. Nakanoshima, which is nearby, has many galleries and is prospering as a city of art, with the opening of the Nakanoshima Museum of Art in 2022. With good access to Umeda, we aim to be a place of relaxation for people traveling around the world and a place to experience art. Fumio Nanjo is in charge of art supervision.


Completion Date : 2024


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

This Brillia Tower reminds me of the BEMGE Tower. A 50s building in Belo Horizonte City.




























Brilia is a taller and inverted inspiration of this Brazilian tower.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Sierra Tower Osaka Horie Minamihorie 3-chome Project *

Description : *Sierra Tower Osaka Horie, (tentative name) Minamihorie 3-chome Project* is a large-scale tower apartment that Kanden Real Estate Development is developing on the site of the Takarabune Refrigerated Warehouse in Minamihorie 3-chome, Nishi-ku, Osaka. The plan name is (tentative name) Minamihorie 3-chome Project. The scale of the new building is reinforced concrete, 46 floors above ground, height 164.58 m, total number of units 500, site area: 3708.92 m2, total floor area: 53386.41 m2. Obayashi is in charge of design and construction. 

Completion Date : 2024


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*City Tower Tennoji*

Description : Sumitomo Realty & Development is planning a war apartment near the coin parking "One Park Chausuyamacho" in Chausuyama-cho, Tennoji-ku, Osaka. The property name is *City Tower Tennoji* , and the plan name is *(tentative name) Chausuyama-cho, Tennoji-ku, Osaka* . The structural scale is 25 stories of RC structure and part S structure, height is 86.5m, site area is 2196.94㎡, building area is about 800㎡, and total floor area is about 17,000㎡. 

Completion Date : 2023


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Geo Tower Shinmachi*

Description : *Geo Tower Shinmachi (tentative name) 3-chome* , Nishi-ku, Osaka-shi West* Site The tower plan* is a tower condominium planned on the north side of Geo-Shinmachi Residence, 3-chome, Nishi-ku, Osaka. The new building has 38 floors above ground, a height of approximately 123.79 m, a site area of 1738.90 m2, a total floor area of 21,818.62 m2, and a total of 190 units. The builder is Hankyu Hanshin Properties, and Fujita is in charge of design and construction. 

Compeltion date : 2025


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Osaka Umeda Twin Towers*

Description : 

The Hankyu Hanshin Group is rebuilding the Hanshin Department Store, one of the flagship stores in the Umeda area. The *Umeda 1-1-1 Plan (Osakashin Building and Shin-Hankyu Building Reconstruction Plan), which* is under construction, is divided into two east-west construction zones, with the east side as Phase I and the west side as Phase II.

Construction began in October 2014 with the dismantling of the Shin-Osaka Hankyu Building, and in February 2015, the dismantling of the Osaka Shin Building began. The first building was completed on April 27, 2018 (Friday), and the Hanshin Department Store was relocated to the first building on June 1, 2018 (Friday). After that, the former Hanshin Department Store was demolished, and the second phase of construction to build a skyscraper on the site began on June 1, 2019.

The second department store zone was open in October 8, 2021 , and the office and conference zone will open in the spring of 2022 , and the overall plan is scheduled to be completed.

Completion date : 2022





















































大阪梅田ツインタワーズ・サウス建設工事の状況 22.01【2022年春グランドオープン】


出展：大阪梅田ツインタワーズ・サウス 阪急阪神グループは梅田エリアの旗艦店の１つ阪神百貨店の建て替えを進めています。工事が進んでいる梅田１丁目１番地計画 (大阪神ビルディング及び新阪急ビル建替計画)は、 東西２工区に分け ...




saitoshika-west.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Brands Tower Osaka Honmachi 2-chome*

Description : * 2-chome, Minamihonmachi, Chuo-ku, Osaka The new construction of the housing complex* is located at 2-chome, Minamihonmachi, Chuo-ku, Osaka. It is a redevelopment plan to develop in the future. 

The new building is a tower apartment with 43 floors above ground, 145.00 m in height, and a total floor area of 32,719.31 m2. Is in charge of Takenaka Corporation, and construction start in January 2021 and will be completed in March 2024 . The official website has already been opened, and the *property name has been decided to be "Brands Tower Osaka Honmachi"!

Completion date: 2024
















































































*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Osaka Mitsubishi Building Reconstruction Plan*

Description : In a news release dated January 25, 2021, the four companies, Mitsubishi Estate, Mitsubishi Corporation Urban Development, Sekisui House, and Mitsubishi UFJ Lease, are planning "(tentative name) Osaka Mitsubishi 1-chome, Dojimahama, Kita-ku, Osaka. 

The plan is to aim for a new landmark in the water city of Osaka, which is integrated with the surrounding waterside space, based on the regional characteristics and historical characteristics of the existing "Osaka Mitsubishi Building", with 32 floors above ground and a total floor area of approximately 66,000 m2. It will be rebuilt into a complex building mainly consisting of offices and hotels. This plan received a city planning decision in April 2020, with new construction starting in October 2021 and completion scheduled for April 2024. 

Completion Date : 2024


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Osaka Nakanoshima Museum of Art*
> 
> Description :
> As one of the must-visit tourist attractions in Japan, Osaka has distinctive characteristics in each area, such as the bustling Namba & Shinsaibashi, the shopping paradise of department stores, Umeda, Tennoji, and Shinsekai district. And so on, no matter where you visit, it creates colorful travel memories for travelers. This time, in the most literary and artistic Nakanoshima area in Osaka, the new art facility "Osaka Nakanoshima Museum of Art" will be welcome in February 2022!
> ...


Completed and opened


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

Part 2


----------



## Akai (Nov 16, 2011)

Once again, please merged with this thread: OSAKA | Projects & Construction


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

Akai said:


> Once again, please merged with this thread: OSAKA | Projects & Construction


Why merge??
I think its not a problem having 2 threads.


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

MarciuSky2 said:


> Why merge??
> I think its not a problem having 2 threads.



Why do you think it's not a problem having two threads?
Why Osaka should be the only city with two projects threads with exactly the same name?
Genuinely interested in the answer. You caught my attention.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

Soriehlam said:


> Why do you think it's not a problem having two threads?
> Why Osaka should be the only city with two projects threads with exactly the same name?
> Genuinely interested in the answer. You caught my attention.


The other thread is old.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Brillia Tower Dojima (ONE DOJIMA PROJECT / Four Seasons Hotel Osaka.*
> 
> Description :
> 
> ...


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Umekita Phase 2 District Development Project*
> 
> Description :
> Umekita Phase 2 is a large-scale redevelopment aiming to realize a new urban model that considers "New normal / Next normal," "Society 5.0," "SDGs," etc., with the basic concept of "green" and "innovation fusion point." is. With the new station "Umekita (Osaka) Underground Station", which will open in the spring of 2023, as the core, advanced offices, commercial functions, super luxury hotels for the wealthy, MICE facilities, etc. will be developed. The connection of the deck network with surrounding facilities such as the Umeda Sky Building will be strengthened, and the "green" in the private residential land integrated with the park will be improved.
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499959740491001862


----------



## ANNIIA00 (10 mo ago)

Dobrý den paní a Mr
Jak se máš??
Tento příspěvek vytvářím pro humanitární projekt (chci přispět někomu, kdo jej dobře využije na pomoc chudým a postiženým).
Takže potřebuji někoho, kdo by řídil tento projekt.
Pokud jste připraveni se mnou tento projekt vyzkoušet, pošlete prosím svou odpověď přímo soukromě, abych vám mohl poslat více informací o tomto projektu.
Máte-li zájem o můj návrh, kontaktujte mě na:

E-mail: [email protected]

Díky za přečtení...


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Brillia Tower Dojima (ONE DOJIMA PROJECT / Four Seasons Hotel Osaka.*
> 
> Description :
> 
> ...











source








source


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

Daiwa House announced that they will rebuild the Osaka Marubiru (123m) located in Umeda. Demolition will start next year and construction will end in 2030. The design of the new building is currently under consideration, but it will be higher than the current one


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Yodoyabashi Station East District Urban Renewal Project | 149m






















































御堂筋の玄関口にランドマークビル　地上31階、高さ約149mの「淀屋橋駅東地区都市再生事業」　2022年7月8日に新築工事に着手！ - 陽は西から昇る！ 関西のプロジェクト探訪


－淀屋橋駅東地区都市再生事業－　「日本土地建物（現：中央日本土地建物）...



building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com




*​


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Japan's tallest skyscraper "Abeno Harukas" (60 floors above ground, height 300 m)**.








*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Umekita 2nd Stage Redevelopment 182m 175m 173m 128m | U/C


















*























































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550426250899992578


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*ONE DOJIMA PROJECT 195m | U/C


















*








Brillia Tower 堂島（ONE DOJIMA PROJECT/フォーシーズンズホテル大阪）建設工事の最新状況 22.10【2024年09月竣工予定】


堂島にあった電通大阪ビルは2017年12に東京建物が取得し、現在は既存建物の解体工事が行われています。地区名称は堂島二丁目特定街区で計画地は大阪都市計画特定街区に指定されました。計画中の新ビルの高さは梅田周辺では最高とな ...




saitoshika-west.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*APA Hotel & Resort (Umeda Station Tower) 123m | U/C













































アパホテル&リゾート〈梅田駅タワー〉建設工事の最新状況 22.11【2023年2月1日開業予定】


総合都市開発のアパグループは2019年3月14日付けのニュースリリースで、大阪梅田エリアに西日本最大客室数となるタワーホテル開発用地を取得したと発表しました。ホテル名は（仮称）アパホテル&リゾート〈梅田駅タワー〉 ...




saitoshika-west.com




*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Yodoyabashi Station East District Urban Renewal Project | 149m
> 
> View attachment 3513291
> 
> ...
























































淀屋橋ツインタワー構想『(仮称)淀屋橋プロジェクト・淀屋橋駅東地区都市再生事業』建設工事の最新状況 22.11【2025年竣工予定】


日本土地建物と京阪ホールディングスは、２０１９年７月２３日付けのニュースリリースで、淀屋橋駅東地区都市再生事業の都市計画案が、大阪市の都市計画審議会で都市再生特別地区として可決されたと発表した。淀屋橋地区では最高となる高 ...




saitoshika-west.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Yodoyabashi Station West District Urban Renaissance Project | 134m




































*


























淀屋橋ツインタワー構想『淀屋橋駅西地区都市再生事業 』建設工事の最新状況 22.11【2025年竣工予定】


大和ハウス工業、住友商事、関電不動産開発は２０２０年８月６日付けのニュースリリースで、大阪市中央区北浜四丁目で事業を推進する「淀屋橋駅西地区第一種市街地再開発事業」市街地再開発組合に参画すると発表しました。計画地は淀屋橋 ...




saitoshika-west.com


----------

